# Went To Tutbury Castle Today



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I took my wife to Tutbury Castle today. The Curator dresses up as Mary Queen of Scotts and goes into character.

My camera is a Fuji A203 which is a 2 Mega pixel camera with a 3X optical zoom.

I have shot slide film, in the past, and the detail was always stunning! The best results were obtained on Kodachrome 64 but I have some stunning slides with breathtaking detail on Fuji Velvia 50 and Velvia 100 which I have processed myself.

I know that I'll never obtain that sort of detail on a digital camera but I am looking for a bit more than I have at the moment









This first picture is John of Gaunt's Gate.I have halved the picture size.










Another image of the same subject but from a distance.The depth of field is quite impressive and is the product of the lens having such a short focal length.










This is the North Tower taken from the top of the South Tower.










This is the interior of the Great Hall. I had to force the camera to focus on a candle flame to obtain this shot. There is some evidence of lens flare. Paranormal investigators would call them "orbs".


















One more shot,this is the castle's Curator, Leslie, in character.










To sum up;

I am after a camera with a decent lens, shutter and aperture control, a powerful flash, capible of focussing in poor lighting conditions and about 5MP of resolution.

Any recommendations Gents?

Should I stick with film for now?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

IMHO, the best value around just now, is the Fuji S7000 @ 6MP.

If you want an SLR, I'm getting very impressed by my Canon EOS 350D

EDIT...

For focussing in bad or no light, the Sony DSC F717 has a very neat Laser ranging device up its sleeve...that one is 5MP

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Roger,

I am considering a used Canon G5. I beleive you can focus it manually if required.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like my 350D still haven't had much time to use it but it's a smashing bit of kit. In low light it pulses a little light on the front rapidly so the auto focus can see to focus!

of course you can manually overide everything if you wish.

I'm going on litluns school trip tomorrow so I'll get some use out of it then.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I am considering a used Canon G5


Ian,

no direct experience of the G5, but I have been told its a good ,un you may need a pocketful of batteries though (so I am told)

You wont go far wrong with that.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I am considering a used Canon G5. I beleive you can focus it manually if required.
> 
> ...


Ian,

I have the G6....a very good camera with manual everything (if that is what you want)...auto as well, of course.

However, the Canon A85/A95 are also very good cameras and half the price of the G6. Also much more compact but still with full manual override on everything (focus, shutter, aperature etc)

Cheers

Paul


----------

